# Honiara Chickens



## Mandrake (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi all!

Not sure if you can help me but I have just moved to the Solomon Islands and I bought a rooster and hen from a village to run around my yard and keep the guards entertained. I've attached a picture below. Any chance you can tell me what sort of chickens they are?

I've gone and bought 9 chicks also and am keen on keeping them for eggs since I'm pretty sure the hen I bought hasn't dropped an egg for the 6 weeks I've had her.

If


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could be Old English Game?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think that it is possible to make a good guess based upon only THAT one picture.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Look like old English game or old English game bantams. The boy to the right has similar qualities as my roo


----------

